# SRAM cassette and lockring question



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

i'm making the leap from campy to sram on my new moots build, and looking for the conversion freehub to continue using my campy eurus wheelset. once the freehub is changed out, what lockring will i need for the 11/25 sram cassette? will my existing campy 11t lockring work, or do i need something sram specific? any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

The SRAM/Shimano and Campy lockrings are different. The SRAM cassette should come with a lockring??


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Correct. SRAM and Shimano actually sell the cassettes WITH lockrings! :shocked:


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Cyclo-phile said:


> Correct. SRAM and Shimano actually sell the cassettes WITH lockrings! :shocked:


Wait, so am I to surmise from this comment that Campy DOESN'T provide the lockring when you purchase one of their cassettes?? If so, that's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Copied from the Competitive Cyclist website:

Campagnolo is a bit of a funny company. If you purchase an 11-21 or 11-23 cassette, they supply you with an 11t-specific lockring. If you purchase any other ratio cassette, they supply no lockring. Why? Because every Campy rear hub and prebuilt rear wheel comes supplied with a lockring that functions with a 12t and 13t high cassette. These lockrings are non-interchangeable, i.e. the 11t lockring won't work with cassettes that start with a 12t or 13t cog.


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

appreciate the input, guys. i guess i should have looked at the sram cassette description...and i knew there was something odd about campy not supplying lockrings...


----------

